# Unitronics summer sale - Looking to go stage 1 tune



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

Looking to do the stage 1 tune from unitronics because of the summer sale. It's easy to get 91 Octane fuel here, every gas station has it in Montreal. 

However the stage 2 93 octane is hard because only 1 gas station type has close to it and it's 94 octane only so it would be a pain to use here. 

I know there were a few people here talking about skipping all the way to stage 2 but since the fuel is a no go I'll have to stick to that. 

What do you guys think? :heart:


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Have you messaged them to see if going stage 2 on 91 would be fine? I bet the computer would scale back the timing to meet the fuel requirement. 91 and 93 are pretty close in octane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claes1992 (Jul 1, 2020)

*I follow this thread*

I am thinking the same. I follow this


----------



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't have the downpipe that it says is required. Is that important? All I have so far is the AEM CAI.


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

sizzle1000 said:


> I don't have the downpipe that it says is required. Is that important? All I have so far is the AEM CAI.


It’s recommended on their site to have the DP. Honestly, the power bump is very small. So if you want to save on the money side, then yeah, just go for stage one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

So stage 1 it is then. Also I asked around and noticed differences in the price. Should shops that install the tune be charging a installation fee? I asked 2 different places and 1 shop doesn't charge anything and another one does. Sounds sketch that there's a difference, isn't this something that unitronics manages?


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

sizzle1000 said:


> So stage 1 it is then. Also I asked around and noticed differences in the price. Should shops that install the tune be charging a installation fee? I asked 2 different places and 1 shop doesn't charge anything and another one does. Sounds sketch that there's a difference, isn't this something that unitronics manages?


From what I understand, shops can charge whatever they want, minus the price of the tune. So if they want to charge a labor fee, then they have the right to. So, if you plan on going that route, just buy the UniConnect and tune from unitronic and do it yourself with a laptop. Watched many videos about it and it looks pretty easy. And Unitronic has a sale right now, so right now is the time to jump on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

I found a shop that doesn't charge an installation fee. The shop rep said the fee is included in the price from uni so there shouldn't really be a need to charge extra, it's at some shops own discretion but not necessary.


----------



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

Just got the 1+ tune from Unitronics from a place called VAG Motorsports in Laval, Quebec (great shop, they don't charge plus ironically Unitronics is made locally here in Montreal) and WOW giving me a MAJOR Vehicle Erection!!!! Car drives totally stock without any noticeable difference but when you step on it it's like the vehicle is on steroids!!! Beautiful! Love it!

Also the owner told me I'm not stuck with the gas from petro canada which is the only gas station around here with 94 octane I can also get 91 octane shell gas (no ethanol content) and that will work as well.

Very happy!


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

So whether you use 91 or 93 on stage 1+, you’ll be fine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

Has to be shell vpower 91 octane only where I'm from, other 91s have ethonol so I can't use them.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

FBO stage 2 over here. Skipped from stock to stage 2. It's a lot of fun. Running v power nitro + gas from shell ( best 93oct there is ) . Needed a some fuel injector cleaner with jet fuel before running this good top tier gas. It's recommended to change the spark plugs so I am expecting better power output after I do spark plugs. Don't forget the ECU is very smart especially when you recode it ( tune )


----------



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

The torque is crazy, when I go to pass people I'm spinning my tires! Lol


----------



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

which DP did you go with?


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

sizzle1000 said:


> which DP did you go with?


Unitronic dp. You should get some new tires pretty soon my friend. I got some nice performance tires and I don't break traction often


----------



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

What tires are you running? Yea you have to pull off the throttle to keep traction at certain rpms/gears.


----------



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

Also I have to mention before I got the car tuned and filled up with 94 octane gas that the car just feels totally different with higher octane gas. It's like the car was meant to have the better stuff inside. 

Before I used to get a lot of bogging down low in the rpm range especially with the a/c unit on and now that the 94 is in there it doesn't happen at all. It just flows perfectly through the lower rpm range now, it makes me think that they really designed these cars to work with 87 but it wasn't ideal at all.


----------



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

Just an update as it hasn't been that long since I did the tune that my Wastegate actuator ref doesn't seem to be opening and closing reliably anymore after looking at it with the mechanic (no boost), going to get it checked out tomorrow to see. Doesn't seem to be related to the tune but I figured it would be worth noting that happened a few weeks after. Could even need a new turbo or actuator depending how bad it is but the mechanic needs to take it apart to confirm issue.


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

sizzle1000 said:


> Just an update as it hasn't been that long since I did the tune that my Wastegate actuator ref doesn't seem to be opening and closing reliably anymore after looking at it with the mechanic (no boost), going to get it checked out tomorrow to see. Doesn't seem to be related to the tune but I figured it would be worth noting that happened a few weeks after. Could even need a new turbo or actuator depending how bad it is but the mechanic needs to take it apart to confirm issue.


That sucks man. Let us know what the mechanic says it is. Hopefully you have a back up car to use in the mean time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sizzle1000 (Jun 30, 2020)

ViewlessSquid said:


> That sucks man. Let us know what the mechanic says it is. Hopefully you have a back up car to use in the mean time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it fixed it was a seize pin going into the turbo that wasn't letting the control arm open and close properly (attached example)

Cost 370 cash CAN to diagnose and fix and had nothing related to the unitronics tune. The mechanic milled out the old one, made it slightly bigger and put some copper stuff (oiling it won't work as it will just burn off from the heat) in there to prevent it from seizing up again. Works good now.

Cheers


----------

